

(quick tool I wrote) we help you get the twitter name you want - int2e
http://www.tweettaker.com/

======
int2e
Any thoughts on how I should expand the tool? I can see it going two paths...

1) Add more social network sites and more features such as auto-registering
your desired name once it's free.

2) Generalize it to notify you when the data on any web page changes. Perhaps
leverage dapper.

Or of course option 3: ditch the couple hours of work on tweettaker and
concentrate on my next project.

------
quizbiz
Does a twitter name alone have value yet?

~~~
int2e
I think they have value for branding.

Because the cost to register an account is just one captcha solution,
squatting twitter names seems to becoming more common.

